# jbl nitratex



## Merls (6 Jan 2015)

Just wondered if anyone has used this in a planted co2 tank.
Having issues with high nitrates in tap water {80ppm} and this seems to good to be true with its claims. 
Just wondered if anyone has tried this or knows if its suitable for a pressurised co2 tank.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Jan 2015)

Hi all,





Merls said:


> Just wondered if anyone has used this in a planted co2 tank. Having issues with high nitrates in tap water {80ppm} and this seems to good to be true with its claims. Just wondered if anyone has tried this or knows if its suitable for a pressurised co2 tank.


 You don't need it. The EU NO3 limit for tap water is 50ppm, and NO3 levels in tap water are nearly always lower in the winter (unless you live in Spain?).  

If you are in the UK you should be able to get values from your water company. If you can use rain water for your water changes? it should be nitrogen free.

If you have a nitrate test kit? throw it away, they suffer from interference by other anions, and you could be measuring Cl- etc.

Even if you have 80ppm NO3, all the excess NO3- will do is make your plants grow lusher and more green. 

The "JBL NitratEX"product itself is an anion exchange resin, which will swap Cl- ions for NO3- ions. 

You are much better of with the NO3.

cheers Darrel


----------



## ceg4048 (8 Jan 2015)

The OP needs to stop using Nitrate test kits. Life will be much easier and sensible.

Cheers,


----------



## Jose (8 Jan 2015)

dw1305 said:


> You don't need it. The EU NO3 limit for tap water is 50ppm, and NO3 levels in tap water are nearly always lower in the winter (unless you live in Spain?).


Hey not hair. I had very near 0 ppm of any nutrient in Spain. The problem in Spain in my area in some places there used to be some organic compound that I cant really remember. Anyway I dont recommend you guys drinking Spanish tapwater when on holiday.


----------



## parotet (8 Jan 2015)

Jose said:


> Hey not hair. I had very near 0 ppm of any nutrient in Spain. The problem in Spain in my area in some places there used to be some organic compound that I cant really remember. Anyway I dont recommend you guys drinking Spanish tapwater when on holiday.


Come on guys... We (Spanish people) are in the EU. We got water analysis, quality annual reports and parameters do comply regulations. Of course, don't drink water from wells or rivers in summer when there is no rainfall at all (just common sense. Problems with phytosanitaire active matters are restricted to private wells). Avoid water from desalination plants, it tastes like hell. I live in Eastern Spain in the coast, barely 400 mm of rain a year. We drink at home tap water, the only problem is that it is hard as a rock: GH 21 to 26 and you need to get use to it. Actually soft water is tasteless for me now 


Jordi


----------



## Jose (8 Jan 2015)

That was written by me Jordi. Im a spanish person. it is a fact that water is not drinkable in many places in Spain unlike in Uk. This is because most laws have not been put to practice until a few years back. So in the 80s and 90s contamination wasnt taken seriously. A shame I know.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jan 2015)

Hi all,
Sorry I wasn't suggesting Spanish water was any better, or worse, than in the UK. It was just that a lot of crops grew through the Spanish winter under plastic etc.

In the UK not much is in growth in the winter, but in the spring, in arable agricultural areas water will often breach the 50ppm limit, although we now have "Nitrate Sensitive Areas" etc. to try and limit the problem.

<"https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...achment_data/file/290914/scho0207blyk-e-e.pdf">.

Cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet (8 Jan 2015)

Don't worry... It was just a bit of pride  As mentioned there are different peculiarities that can make water bad or even very bad. Just an example, a few years ago a very detailed analysis of the water quality was done in a lake near the city I live (1 million inhabitants around the lake, industry, etc.). The aim was looking for rare/trace substances... And guess what? I really don't know how fish and other animals could live there!!!! All kind of drugs were found in small amounts dissolved in the water including antibiotics 

Jordi


----------



## Jose (9 Jan 2015)

parotet said:


> The aim was looking for rare/trace substances... And guess what? I really don't know how fish and other animals could live there!!!! All kind of drugs were found in small amounts dissolved in the water including antibiotics



Gosh! Its incredible what poor governing can do. Its a shame.


----------

